# Client VPN professionnel



## StoneGuad (3 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour a tous,

A mon bureau, il n'est utilisé que des PC et je vis comme un exra terrestre dans le monde Windows. (ça alors ! ... )

Le mode de fonctionnement des PC est de simplement se connecter a un bureau distant via un logiciel nommé "Stormshield network VPN SSL"
Il m'a été donné trois paramètres :
- adresse du Firewall
- identifiant et
- mot de passe
... et tout va bien.
Je voudrais, depuis mon Mac, faire idem, et ai commencé par chercher ce "Stormshield network VPN SSL" pour Mac.
Echec.
Existe t-il un soft qui fasse la même chose, et dans lequel je puisse introduire ces trois paramètres, le but étant a l'évidence de me connecter au serveur de ma Société via mon Mac et non par ces ******* de PC ? .
Merci aux ceussent qui savent...


----------



## Chris K (6 Novembre 2018)

N'est-ce pas possible simplement depuis les préférences système de MacOS : Réseau -> "+" et choisir interface : VPN ?


----------



## Skippy (10 Novembre 2018)

Hello, as-tu essayé Pulse Secure ?


----------



## StoneGuad (11 Novembre 2018)

Re bonjour a tous.

Bon finalement, le sce informatique de ma sté m'a installé le bazar sur le Mac.
Encore heureux que je sois tombé sur un technicien réseau qui ne soit pas anti-Mac, et qui a trouvé ma demande "évidente " et normale.
il a pas réagit genre "Le Mac ? sékoissa ? "
Les temps ont bien changés...
Le mec a réagit sans délai en me disant "ah oui, ca c'est facile, il vous faut "Tunnelblick" + Microsoft Remote Desktop, je vous envoie la config tunnelblick par mail en pj."
j'en suis tombé de ma chaise.
En moins de 30 mn , c'était torché.

Merci a vous de m'avoir lu.


----------

